# Frankfurt IAA - Audi Presents the New A6 Security



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Audi A6 4.2 quattro Security offers the comfort of a luxury-class saloon combined with high levels of security. One of the factors in assuring that security is the car’s discreet appearance, designed to attract no special attention. The Security barely differs from a standard production A6. The armour-plating – tested and certified by the Munich Weapons Testing Office – conforms to the ballistic requirements of the European VR4 standard, covering protection against mechanical force and against shots from hand weapons such as pistols and revolvers up to 0.44 millimetre Magnum calibre. 
* Full Story *


----------

